# UPS for my PC



## Prakash Mehta (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello Digit Folks.Im a newbie so please help- me with this-

My system Specs are-
Amd phenom ii x4@3.2ghz,Asus m4a88m-le mobo,corsair vengeance 2x4gig,1x 1TB Segate HDD,1X160GB HITACHI HDD,MSI GTX 550ti 1GB GDDR5,I-BALL SPRINTER 450watts PSU,an HP dvd rom..

I am having a smartpower UPS 725va(watts i dont know   ) and whenever i play any game at max resolution n optimal settings the ups gives out a load beep for 10 secs and then my pc shuts down..for that i have to use ASUS EPU-4 ENGINE software to calibrate my PCs power into energy saver mode so that i can play my games without any beeps on my UPS.but doing that makes my game FPS go down to 20-28,which  is totally unwanted with a gtx550ti in hand. So i just want to know where does the fault lie and how can it be solved..please help me..its been almost a year since i bought my 550ti and havent been able to play any latest game @max settings..   >>:::LOSER ME:::<<


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

A numeric or APC 800 vA should do just fine..
BTW that PSU Iball Sprinter will kill your GTX 550ti soon..cheap local PSUs can never output the required amount of power and during power surges, provide little to no protection
better replace it asap with a corsair one .. preferably CX430v2


----------



## Prakash Mehta (Feb 6, 2013)

But the psu has dual 12v rails and produces 24A collective current.plus it has got a dedicated pcie 2.0 power connector for my GPU...and for the UPS...i dont have any local shop that has APC or the other brand name u mentioned so can u please suggest where to buy from??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2013)

^ agree, I've just done that. Upgrade to Corsait CX430v2, these local psu's can go boom (okay okay, they'll not go boom, but they can go kaput ) anytime, taking down other parts along with it.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2013)

May be your PSU is overloading it? Run your PC at 'high performance mode' w/o the UPS i.e directly from the mains. See if this problems still exist.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 6, 2013)

How dare he runs mid-level card on local PSU?   
How hasn't it gone BOOM yet?   

OP you need to change PSU ASAP (along-with UPS).

*Corsair CX430V2 @2.8k* and *APC BR600VA-IN @1.9k*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 6, 2013)

OP is just playing with his System!!!
Brother listen to the suggestions of @forum Friends, and change your CRAPPY PSU IMMEDIATELY...not ASAP!!!
Otherwise your money(purchasing of your PC) flows down the drain.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

You need to change the PSU of yours. It is consuming more power than needed due to low calibration and efficiency.


----------



## Prakash Mehta (Feb 12, 2013)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> How dare he runs mid-level card on local PSU?
> How hasn't it gone BOOM yet?
> 
> OP you need to change PSU ASAP (along-with UPS).
> ...




can u send me the link to buy apc ups online @cheapest rates...i mean many sites hav variable rates...i just want the cheapest one


----------

